
Facebook prevents 104-year-old woman from revealing her age - caffeinewriter
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57570522-71/facebook-prevents-104-year-old-woman-from-revealing-her-age/
======
suyash
If the Facebook infra doesn't know about this problem, then it is a serious
bug, If FB does it intentionally then it's just stupid.

~~~
caffeinewriter
>>However, now that the publicity machine has cranked up enough noise to reach
Facebook's ears, the company issued a statement: 'We've recently discovered an
issue whereby some Facebook users may be unable to enter a birthday before
1910. We are working on a fix for this and we apologize for the
inconvenience.'

I believe Facebook is just going to do exactly nothing about it. It's not
going to affect their bottom line at all.

